# Can we get out of this? Please advise & thanks!



## Mr Gnome (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi all,
We just found TUG and, after reading many of the posts, know that we can get some good advice on a sticky situation.  And thanks for being here!  The story is complicated, so I'll give the questions up front to keep in mind... Sorry I'm word-y. Drives my DH nuts.  

Questions:
1) Can we still rescind? Our instructions say within 7 days.  If we understand correctly, we have never had a fully valid contract, first because of their error (ineligible property), second because of ours (notary error).  (And would it still considered a rescind or is it something else?)

2) Would we lose what we've paid? (about $4,700)

Background:
We'd stayed at the Grand Wailea in 2010 and loved it.  We considered going to their TS presentation then but decided not to.  So when HGVC kept calling and sweetened the sales trip to Hawaii enough, we traveled to Hawaii (TBI) and stayed at the Hilton Waikoloa Village with the plan to go listen carefully and then do more thinking about it.  Doh.  

So on October 9, 2012, we went to the presentation and of course, signed up.  I'm not sure the gory details are important to our question, but if they are, I'll be happy to share.  But going on for now...

We bought and were a little surprised at ourselves for jumping in, but relatively at peace with the decision.  We paid a down payment and closing costs.  We went home and waited patiently for the "30-60 days" to close escrow and be able to start planning a trip.  It got to be the end of November and we hadn't heard anything at all from HGVC, other than my Silver card coming in the mail.  On November 29, 2012, we got an automatically generated email saying that our account had been activated, but we were not able to get on the HGVC member site. I tried repeatedly to reach our salesman via phone and email with no response. (Seriously- no out of office reply on your email or phone with instructions on how to get to another person who can help?  This was not a good sign for communications with HGVC.)  On December 29 2012, we finally got an email from his manager, whom we had met at the presentation and who was the deal sweetener.  Again, we liked both of the guys and were please with the original deal, but by now we were a little miffed. 

Turns out, they had sold us a property that was not licensed for sale in the state we live in.  So, he offered us a revised deal in the development across the parking lot, which WAS eligible for sale to us. For our pain and suffering, they'd give us 5000 extra points, slightly lower MF and a few hundred more EOY points.  There were a few other minor changes, but it sounded ok, so we went with it. By the time we talked through the new details, we sent paperwork back to them on January 9, 2013.  

I got a bill for our MF the first week of February 2013, which was more than previously stated, but oh well. In good faith, we paid it and the check was cashed pretty quickly.  Unfortunately, I didn't notice at the time that it was to the management of the FIRST property we'd worked on, not the second.  On February 8, 2013, we got a letter informing us that "your ownership with HGVC was canceled on 1/25/13. You are no longer an owner with HGVC". Being new to TS, we were a bit freaked out.  Thankfully we got a quick response (Feb 9) that this was an automatic action to the stoppage on the original purchase.  

We realized the error in MF payment and emailed the manager (had given up on the salesman at this point) on February 24, 2013, requesting that they make sure that these funds did show on our account. Despite two more follow up emails, we did not receive any word back until March 8, 2013 (from low and behold- the salesman). Our MF question was not answered in his response! On March 9, 2013, we finally got an email from the manager - he'd been out with the flu.  (Again.  It's called an "out of office" reply.)  At this time, we were assured (and reassured) that the MF we'd paid would be credited to the correct account once the escrow had closed on the second property.  So we were inactivated on the first property but still billed MF and they cashed the check...

So... here we are, still waiting, and we get an email on March 13, 2013, from the salesman saying that our notary signed a document in the wrong place.  They will resend the document and we can resign, have the notary resign and send back, and they will close asap.  However- we were leaving on vacation the next day.  

So we are back and are trying to figure out what to do.  The salesman called yesterday and left a message wanting to make sure we'd gotten the papers and to be sure to rush them back, in fact to fax then FedEx to they'd be sure to get them in by March 31, 2013. (End of the quarter... Hmmm...  Bonus, anyone?) 

Since the first thing went wrong, we've been trying to decide if we wanted to get out of this, and if we COULD get out of this.  After SO many things went wrong, we think someone is screaming at us to get out if we can!   After reading TUG, we do want out, but are so confused about what we can do that we need help.  That's why I included all of those dates for reference.  

1) Can we still rescind? Our instructions say within 7 days.  If we understand correctly, we have never had a fully valid contract, first because of their error (ineligible property), second because of ours (notary error).  (And would it still considered a rescind or is it something else?)

2) Would we lose what we've paid? (about $4700.)

Thanks again for your time!  We hope to one day be helpful to this group


----------



## presley (Mar 26, 2013)

You can't rescind after the 7 days.

You may be able to retain a lawyer to deal with the other issues and get out of the contract because of the errors, etc.  I don't know about getting any money back, but the lawyer should.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 26, 2013)

I think I'd try to rescind. Actually not rescind, technically, but cancel. Just write, tell them that due to their incompetence, that you've decided NOT to re-sign or  re-notarize anything- and don't. You had planned various vacations using the timeshare and they made it impossible, yada-yada-yada. In the interim, you found that you can buy the same or similar product for 25% or less their price (which is pretty much the case) and don't want their deal. Don't expect they'll refund your money and go away quietly. You should get the refund, it just won't be easy. Stay off the phone. Actually if you can cancel the sale, whether you get the down payment back or not, and you decide to buy resale, you'll still come in at lower cost that your retail developer purchase.

The worst that can happen is you end up with exactly what you have. They may further discount your purchase to try to get you to reconsider the cancellation. Or they MIGHT cancel the sale, return your down payment and MF and release you from your obligation. Stranger things have happened.

Good Luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 26, 2013)

If they are looking to re-notarize a document, then I am guessing it is either the deed or the promissory note, most likely the deed.  If so, I would argue that this has been a 6-month comedy of errors, we still don't have a valid deed and ownership, and at this point we are hereby cancel the purchase, with expectation of prompt refund of all monies paid within 30 days.  You may consider purchasing again in the future, but as of right now, no chance.  Hold the line and spray letters and phone calls to everyone that you want out immediately.  May not work, but it also might work.


----------



## JM48 (Mar 27, 2013)

If you put your deposit on a credit card you may be able to put it in contest & at least freeze the money.

 I think you would need a lawyer in the state where the purchase was made.

Good luck

JM


----------



## feed the otter (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm also thinking you have nothing to loose by at least trying.  It's not an easy lift, and won't happen overnight, but long before you ever spend anything more than the time it takes to write your letters and emails, you might be able to make the case emphatically enough they decide it's not worth their time to continue to deal with you.

The easy start to this is not giving them another nickel until you are compelled to do so, and get your ducks in a row (as it looks like you already have) to start making the case for the nightmare they created by way of their incompetence.  I say don't involve a lawyer until you have some sense it's even worth it (i.e. - you can actually see this being resolved to your satisfaction) less you pay a lawyer only to end up losing the case anyway.

If it works out for you, you'll enjoy the thrill of having slayed the dragon to the delight of others who have fallen victim of their sales pitch.  If it doesn't work out, HGVC has been a great program for many of us on here, and inspite of having spent more $$$ than you should have this once you'll likely enjoy having it and be glad you do.

Good luck.  Now GO GET 'EM!!!


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 27, 2013)

Basic contract law says you have
1) offer from the salesperson
2) acceptance from the customer
3) consideration paid
It also says it has to be legal (the goods have to be owned by the seller, the goods have to be legal goods etc)
So in round one it was not a legal offer from the salesperson.
The second round could also be considered dubious (distance selling regulations in europe would have a field day with this one) and isn't there usually a requirement you have to sign in HI if you are buying in HI and use HI closers or brokers or something.
Anyway, it seems that they still don't have properly recorded what you can legally own, they can't force you to own, or keep your money for something you can't legally own.
They can't force you to accept a new deed.  If they are effectively coercing you into signing then the contract is still executed in bad faith and all these add on offers could be considered a form of coercion.

So IMHO, yes, it won't be easy as they, especially sales won't want you out of this deal but you should just push and say there is no valid contract 6 months of hassle and you would like restitution, i.e to get back to where you were before you signed the original, unenforcable contract.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 27, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> If they are looking to re-notarize a document, then I am guessing it is either the deed or the promissory note, most likely the deed.  If so, I would argue that this has been a 6-month comedy of errors, we still don't have a valid deed and ownership.


and thus HGVC don't have a valid claim over you because there is no deed or promissory note.

To look at this the other way.  You stop paying, they try to sue you for unpaid MF and breach of contract.  You go to court, they present a contract they are trying to enforce and you turn to the judge and say, your honor, this contract is invalid in the state of CA.  Case dismissed.

It only happens like that on TV.  The slog to get there will likely be harder so this is the nuclear option.  You should not need an attorney or courts to back out of this as HGVC like the other big hotel affiliated TS programs is supposed to be softer sell etc.

Hey your local TV network might even like this as a pre summer timeshare warning story if they don't want to play ball.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Mar 27, 2013)

2) Would we lose what we've paid? (about $4700.)

(1) Even if you loose this money ($4700), you will still be ahead tons of thousands of dollars by walking away from this. So, consider yourself timeshare free for now and do as listed by others in this forum. Do not send or pay a single dime more. Do not listen to anything they have to say, just ask that contract be canceled and money refunded. 

Most likely, you will get all of your money back.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 27, 2013)

*This is Hilton not Westgate!*

What SMHarman said, contact the manager and Hilton will do the right thing IMO.


----------



## Mr Gnome (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello All!  First- Thank all of you so much for your guidance with our problem! After hearing from TUG members, we talked to a lawyer friend and she agreed with the prevailing thought from TUG- communication via a letter describing issue and our decision to not go forward, finishing with a summary of funds that we expect to be refunded. (By the way- we discovered they had charged our CC the first of our monthly payments on the FIRST property in Dec! I totally missed it until I went back through charges from Hilton!) We mailed certified letters to Hilton (many, including the Quality Managers at Waikoloa and the corporate office in Orlando) on April 2 and got our signed return cards about 10 days later. 

On April 13 I received a voice mail from a person in Florida who gave only her name (no position -manager, quality, etc) and a request to call her. On the advice given in various posts, I did not answer the phone and have not returned her call. That's where I need more advice. We do have to communicate at some point to achieve resolution... I know that this person will likely try to sweeten the deal in order to get a sale and I'm prepared to say no. Do I call her back & listen but press for the return of our money? I hope it doesn't seem that I should know the right thing to do, but I want to go about this the smartest way possible. 

Thanks again & in advance!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 16, 2013)

Eventually you will have to talk to them in order to either convince them of your intention to cancel the membership, or be sure in your mind that you are indeed an owner and resign yourself that you really did take on this obligation. There still seems to be some doubt in your understanding.

Good Luck. We wish you well and hope you come to a solution you can live with.

Jim


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 16, 2013)

This situation is very much unlike the typical rescission threads that are plentiful on TUG. In order to resolve this situation, I would estimate that phone contact is absolutely necessary. Before doing so, you must be completely resolute in your position. 

Since you seek opinion, which I have never been known to possess a shortage of, here are my thoughts: 

If you believe, as I do, that there is no number of bonus points or no type of other incentive that they can offer to make continuing with the transaction worthwhile, then you should be prepared to accept nothing less than a full refund of all monies paid and cancellation of the deal. I would not mention anything to the representative about the resale market at all, only the difficulty of and disgust with this transaction. Respectfully but firmly convey that this process has soured you and you have no intentions of moving forward at this particular time and you want this thing reversed. If the rebuff of her sweeteners is then followed by her tossing out some hardball language (e.g., you signed a contract, you're past the rescission period, so you own it period), do not bend or break. Make them believe that you are fully planning to contact the attorneys general (in Florida, Hawaii, and/or wherever else may be within jurisdiction for this transaction) and seek resolution in the courts if necessary.


----------



## Mr Gnome (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you! To your thoughts on contacting the attorneys Gen. – my lawyer friend initially suggested I do that with the first set of letters that I sent and Cc'ed.  Upon further discussion, she recommended that I wait until round two, if necessary, to expand on the sincerity of our intent. If needed, she said to forward the original letter and any further response to all of the original recipients and add the AGs.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 16, 2013)

You might pay your lawyer-friend a reasonable fee to act as your mouthpiece.
Then you can say, "Talk to my lawyer," or at least, "I'll need to ask my lawyer."

.


----------



## GTStone (Apr 18, 2013)

*HGVC*

Didn't you say originally that they placed the transaction in Escrow ?  All funds are held in trust by the Escrow company !  So, if Escrow never closed, you need to contact them, explain that the contract proffered was invalid according to the company, and demand that all funds be returned immediately.

If they did not deposit the funds in escrow, then I would contact the state attorney general.  

You will also need to issue a demand to the finance company for a full refund, and notify the credit card company to block any future charges.  Also issue a demand from the company for the maintenance fees.

Yes, return the call to the lady from Florida.  Ask for her name and credentials.  Ask for her state license number ( if she is a sales rep, she must be licensed.  If an attorney, she has a BAR # ).  Get all of this before you have any further discussion.  Then listen and take careful notes.

At this point, you proceeded in good faith, but they have completely violated the terms of the original contract.  Frankly, "your unit is not licensed to be sold to people from your state" doesn't hold water for me.  Its far more likely they sold that unit to someone else and are trying to move you into something else.  

Good luck ...


----------



## Remy (Apr 27, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> You might pay your lawyer-friend a reasonable fee to act as your mouthpiece.
> Then you can say, "Talk to my lawyer," or at least, "I'll need to ask my lawyer."
> 
> .



A lawyer is a great idea in a case like this. Two hours to send and receive a few letters and you should be good to go. It's a small investment to make in correcting this problem.

Then go do some more research and decide if HGVC is right for you. The salespeople are not a reflection of the value of the program itself.


----------



## Haydekurniawati (Apr 27, 2013)

*Will I loose my deeded time share?*



sjuhawk_jd said:


> 2) Would we lose what we've paid? (about $4700.)
> 
> (1) Even if you loose this money ($4700), you will still be ahead tons of thousands of dollars by walking away from this. So, consider yourself timeshare free for now and do as listed by others in this forum. Do not send or pay a single dime more. Do not listen to anything they have to say, just ask that contract be canceled and money refunded.
> 
> Most likely, you will get all of your money back.





Hi,
I'm new to TUG. I'm having slightly different situation where my timeshare has already been paid off long time ago but i can no longer afford the maintenance fees. I'm currently due for 2 years. I have read a couple of postings in TUG regarding this issue that it will go to debt collector and ruin your credits. Credit doesn't matter to me since I inherit this timeshare and the bill is not under my name. On top of that I have planned to file a bankruptcy if the collection agency starts turning to me for payment. Can someone please advise if it is all possible to not pay the MF but still keep the timeshare since it's paid off already?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 27, 2013)

Haydekurniawati said:


> Can someone please advise if it is all possible to not pay the MF but still keep the timeshare since it's paid off already?



You may own the timeshare deed, but the resort is owed the MF to keep the place up. It is divided among all the owners, so you are forcing them to pay your share. You must either pay your MF, or (1) you or your guests will not be allowed to check in (this has probably happened but since you haven't used it, they haven't turned you away. (2) you'll be turned over to collection, get lots of letters and phone calls at all hours, and (3) the resort will put a lien on the TS week that will have to be paid before the timeshare can be transferred to a new owner.

Bankruptcy will or at least can get you out of the TS, but unless you have lots of other debts, the BK will cost more than the MF to get to use your TS again.

In short, by not paying the MF, you will still own the TS, but it will not be able to be used and you can't sell it, and your credit continues to go down the toilet.

This is probably not what you wanted to hear, but that's about it. If you had no intention to pay the maintenance bills, or use the TS, why in the world did you accept the inheritance. You didn't HAVE to do that.

Best wishes and Welcome to TUG.

Jim


----------



## RX8 (Apr 27, 2013)

Haydekurniawati said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to TUG. I'm having slightly different situation where my timeshare has already been paid off long time ago but i can no longer afford the maintenance fees. I'm currently due for 2 years. I have read a couple of postings in TUG regarding this issue that it will go to debt collector and ruin your credits. Credit doesn't matter to me since I inherit this timeshare and the bill is not under my name. On top of that I have planned to file a bankruptcy if the collection agency starts turning to me for payment. Can someone please advise if it is all possible to not pay the MF but still keep the timeshare since it's paid off already?



Quick thoughts

(1) If the bill is NOT in your name then you may not actually own the property

(2) You can't file BK to avoid debts.  If you have sufficient income and little debt the BK will be thrown out.

(3) Not paying the Maintenance fees WILL absolutely result in the HOA foreclosing.  You cannot stay for "free" year after year.  The resorts require upkeep, electricity, landscaping, repair or replacement of furniture, etc...  THAT is what the maintenance fees are for - it doesn't matter that the deed itself is paid for.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 28, 2013)

Haydekurniawati said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to TUG. I'm having slightly different situation where my timeshare has already been paid off long time ago but i can no longer afford the maintenance fees. I'm currently due for 2 years. I have read a couple of postings in TUG regarding this issue that it will go to debt collector and ruin your credits. Credit doesn't matter to me since I inherit this timeshare and the bill is not under my name. On top of that I have planned to file a bankruptcy if the collection agency starts turning to me for payment. Can someone please advise if it is all possible to not pay the MF but still keep the timeshare since it's paid off already?


No! If you want to keep the TS, you must pay the MF.  Since the TS is pay'd off, if you do not want to pay your share of the bills and upkeep (Yearly Maintenance Fee) either give the TS away or try to sell it. But you can't keep it, use it, and not pay your yearly MF fee.


----------



## Haydekurniawati (Apr 29, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> You must either pay your MF, or (1) you or your guests will not be allowed to check in (this has probably happened but since you haven't used it, they haven't turned you away. (2) you'll be turned over to collection, get lots of letters and phone calls at all hours, and (3) the resort will put a lien on the TS week that will have to be paid before the timeshare can be transferred to a new owner.
> In short, by not paying the MF, you will still own the TS, but it will not be able to be used and you can't sell it, and your credit continues to go down the toilet.
> Best wishes and Welcome to TUG.
> 
> Jim



Thank you everyone for your advise.
Hi Jim,
Since now I owe 2 years and can not afford to pay the MF. Im not sure if the resort has put a lien on the TS. 
1. Would you know if there are buyers out there who buy the TS at discounted price with the MF owed in it? 
2. The TS is owned by Vacation Village. Should I look into local TS resale companies or should I contact their sales dept? The sales person told me that there is a sales dept within the resort who helps owners to rent and sell their TS. I've tried to do it but can't seem to get ahold of the right person. Since then, I have paid Timeshare partners to rent/sell my TS and still no luck so far. I was hoping even if I can rent it once a year, that will help me paying for MF and not end up loosing it.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 29, 2013)

Haydekurniawati said:


> Thank you everyone for your advise.
> Hi Jim,
> Since now I owe 2 years and can not afford to pay the MF. Im not sure if the resort has put a lien on the TS.
> 1. Would you know if there are buyers out there who buy the TS at discounted price with the MF owed in it?
> 2. The TS is owned by Vacation Village. Should I look into local TS resale companies or should I contact their sales dept? The sales person told me that there is a sales dept within the resort who helps owners to rent and sell their TS. I've tried to do it but can't seem to get ahold of the right person. Since then, I have paid Timeshare partners to rent/sell my TS and still no luck so far. I was hoping even if I can rent it once a year, that will help me paying for MF and not end up loosing it.



You don't say which Vacation Village but if it is in Florida there is unfortunately very little resale and rental value.  As such there is not much room for a "discounted price" with the timeshare having two years of unpaid maintenance fees outstanding.  Looking at completed eBay auctions, Vacation Village (either Parkway or Bonaventure), auctions ranged from being *unsold for a dollar *up to a sold high of $*675* (and that was for 74,000 RCI point account and free closing).  Rentals are going to be tough because of the glut of timeshares in Florida.

If you list the timeshare with a broker they are going to want a $1000 to $1500 commission even if they "sell" it for a dollar.  Be wary of scammers as well wanting an upfront fee in return for a "guarantee" of selliing your timeshare for thousands of dollars. That ain't going to happen - they will just steal your money.

The sad truth is that you will need to bring the MF up to date for any chance to sell the timeshare.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 29, 2013)

DO NOT pay anyone a single penny to sell your TS. Keep trying to contact the sales dep't of the resort. Don't just talk to the first receptionist who answers the phone. Get a supervisor. What you want to offer is your deed in lieu of foreclosure. Explain that you inherited the TS not knowing there was the ongoing MF forever and you can't afford it. You can buy these on eBay for $1 without debt and with free closing. The sales supervisor will be all too aware of what his resort sells for at resale. They also know what it costs hem to foreclose. Offer it to them free. Might work. Might not, but what you are doing isn't working.

We wish you well.


----------



## Haydekurniawati (Apr 30, 2013)

RX8 said:


> You don't say which Vacation Village but if it is in Florida there is unfortunately very little resale and rental value.  As such there is not much room for a "discounted price" with the timeshare having two years of unpaid maintenance fees outstanding.  Looking at completed eBay auctions, Vacation Village (either Parkway or Bonaventure), auctions ranged from being *unsold for a dollar *up to a sold high of $*675* (and that was for 74,000 RCI point account and free closing).  Rentals are going to be tough because of the glut of timeshares in Florida.
> 
> The sad truth is that you will need to bring the MF up to date for any chance to sell the timeshare.



It is Vacation village Bonaventure, 2BR, bought resale unit in 2011 for $14000. I just found out that my parents paid all the cost with their credit card and have paid $7000 in total and still now make the monthly payment of the remainder to the credit card. So I guess if they can no longer travel and I cant afford paying the MF. Might as well stop making payment to the c/c (they are old and don't care about credit) and deed it back to the resort for free. That means they lost $7000, unless there are any other options less costly? 

Please advise for my future lesson. Once i get out of this issue and if ever consider to buy a TS, should I plan to buy ONLY one TS with low price, low closing cost and low MF??? I still don't understand how in the world people can benefit from having 5 or more timeshare from different companies and still enjoy it. My guessing is they are really rich and able to pay all of the MF and they have a lot of time to travel. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 30, 2013)

Haydekurniawati said:


> So I guess if they can no longer travel and I cant afford paying the MF. Might as well stop making payment to the c/c (they are old and don't care about credit) and deed it back to the resort for free. That means they lost $7000, unless there are any other options less costly?
> 
> Please advise for my future lesson.



Looks like your decision is made. Let us know how it works out. People ask us all the time what happens if they default. We honestly don't know, because nobody comes back and says. So keep in touch. Sorry it worked out this way for you.

We wish you well.


----------



## Remy (Apr 30, 2013)

Haydekurniawati said:


> It is Vacation village Bonaventure, 2BR, bought resale unit in 2011 for $14000. I just found out that my parents paid all the cost with their credit card and have paid $7000 in total and still now make the monthly payment of the remainder to the credit card. So I guess if they can no longer travel and I cant afford paying the MF. Might as well stop making payment to the c/c (they are old and don't care about credit) and deed it back to the resort for free. That means they lost $7000, unless there are any other options less costly?
> 
> Please advise for my future lesson. Once i get out of this issue and if ever consider to buy a TS, should I plan to buy ONLY one TS with low price, low closing cost and low MF??? I still don't understand how in the world people can benefit from having 5 or more timeshare from different companies and still enjoy it. My guessing is they are really rich and able to pay all of the MF and they have a lot of time to travel. Correct me if I'm wrong.



Your parents are still alive, so you haven't inherited it yet have you? If the deed isn't in your name and the bill isn't in your name, it isn't your timeshare.

If your parents don't need good credit I suppose you could let them default. But be aware that credit is used for more than just extending loans. Often insurance companies, leasing companies and others use your credit to assess risk. Costs for unrelated items may go up as a result of the hit their credit will take.


----------



## GSEREP1 (Jun 26, 2014)

I have been exasperated all day with HGVC as I try to GIVE this unit back. I  bought in 2006, and paid it off after spending $26,000.00 on a $15,700 unit. All I owe are maintenance fees. 

After reading this website, I have been trying to do the warranty deed in Lieu Of Foreclosure. I have been talking to this calm individual that says that they want my property and they will send me an email witrh the documents. I have been waiting 2 days for this email, and I feel that they are stringing me along. Maybe they are laughing when I get off the phone.

I have a letter from an attorney threatening foreclosure in a few days.  I am just really angry that this guy appears to be playing games with me. He always says that I have to remember that the foreclosure proceeding will continue until they get a signed notorized statement from me. He ALSO says that Hilton NEVER reports to credit bureaus. I wonder if that was true or not.

As you can tell, I am upset, and that is what I DON'T want to be. I am not going to pay any money to get this done. I will wait until tomorrow and then say forget it.    

I really feel like I am being scammed, and that the foreclosure will go through anyway. They have my email address and it doesn't take hours to send this memo out. I smply don't believe them any more.

Has anyone else experienced something like this with Hilton? In some sites I hear that foreclosure will ruin my credit, others say not so much, and Hilton says that they don't report. 

Thanks for listening, and I will await any advice anyone can give me.


ANY ideas anyone?


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 27, 2014)

Mr Gnome said:


> Thank you! To your thoughts on contacting the attorneys Gen. – my lawyer friend initially suggested I do that with the first set of letters that I sent and Cc'ed.  Upon further discussion, she recommended that I wait until round two, if necessary, to expand on the sincerity of our intent. If needed, she said to forward the original letter and any further response to all of the original recipients and add the AGs.



Since this thread was resurrected and it appeared to have been hijacked not once but twice now, I'm curious as to what happened to the OP.... 

Anyone know what happened on this one?


----------



## GSEREP1 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Am i a hikacker?*

Hello,
  I certainly don't want to appear as so. If necessary I will just start a new thread. Sorry about that.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 27, 2014)

letsgosteelers said:


> Since this thread was resurrected and it appeared to have been hijacked not once but twice now, I'm curious as to what happened to the OP....
> 
> Anyone know what happened on this one?



Neither Mr. G, nor Mr. K have been back to TUG in over a year. Neither chose to post the outcome. If you want to contact them, you might click on their blue username and choose 'email them a message' from the drop-down menu.

It would be nice to know the outcomes of many of the questions that get asked on TUG for which we can only offer suggestions, not answers. These are hardly the first.

Jim


----------



## oneohana (Jun 27, 2014)

GSEREP1 said:


> I have been exasperated all day with HGVC as I try to GIVE this unit back. I  bought in 2006, and paid it off after spending $26,000.00 on a $15,700 unit. All I owe are maintenance fees.
> 
> After reading this website, I have been trying to do the warranty deed in Lieu Of Foreclosure. I have been talking to this calm individual that says that they want my property and they will send me an email witrh the documents. I have been waiting 2 days for this email, and I feel that they are stringing me along. Maybe they are laughing when I get off the phone.
> 
> ...



Have you tried to sell it? HGVC's have some value.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 27, 2014)

oneohana said:


> Have you tried to sell it? HGVC's have some value.



 That is exactly what I was thinking.  To me, I would rather spend my efforts trying to sell the timeshare rather than attempting to get HGVC to accept it back.  If you price it low enough someone will but it, or worse case HGVC will exercise their Right of First Refusal, (if your resort includes that)

That might be easier, and less damaging to you or your parents credit.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 27, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> That is exactly what I was thinking.  To me, I would rather spend my efforts trying to sell the timeshare rather than attempting to get HGVC to accept it back.  If you price it low enough someone will but it, or worse case HGVC will exercise their Right of First Refusal, (if your resort includes that)
> 
> That might be easier, and less damaging to you or your parents credit.



I don't think GSREP1 is dealing with HGVC, its not clear if its a scammer or HGVC Legal Dept demand for late maintenance fees threatening foreclosure.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 29, 2014)

GSEREP1 said:


> Hello,
> I certainly don't want to appear as so. If necessary I will just start a new thread. Sorry about that.



yes  but honestly i didnt mean it in a bad way, apologize if it came off that way.

I did contact op to see if they would come back and update, we'll see.

I've done it too, bring back old threads, just thought it was funny that's  all,,sorry


----------

